# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  البـلنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــجات

## احمر مكة

*انواع البلنجات 
هناك عدة انواع من البلنجات 
ولكن قبل الدخول في انواعها لابد من شرحها 
..
البلنجه من الفعل 
بلنج : اي ضربه واليد مبلنجه اي مضومة الاصابع كي يتم الوجع وتكون اكثر ايلاماً 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البلنجات انواع 
بونيه كوز وبونيه خاطفيه 
وبونيه دائريه كلها من تخصصات فريق 
البلنجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
وكااااااااااااااااااااااك كااااااااااااااااك 
بس احسن الايام دي نستعمل 
غااااااااااااااااااااااااغ وغاااااااااااااااغ غااااااااااااااااااغ 
لان  القعوي كتر 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*رجب حوش صحبك عني رجب صحبك جنيني 
رجب ارب طمني رجب البوكسي قتلني  
لو كان دا نسيني من حينسيني شوء قلبو نسيتو الحمودي الحمودي كدا الحمودي كدا الحمودي كدا
 تايسون الغدار  طب ليه يبكيني ويقلي نسيني   يرميني في وسط الاستاد من قال انا حسيبو انا لازم اجيبو عاشق مشتاق محتار 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*من اشهر بنلجاتهم 
1- البلنجه الخاطفيه لصاحب الطريقه المعلم والقائد العظيم ورئيس الرؤساء تايسون 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البلنجه الكوز 
2- لشيخ طريقتها المعز محجوب وكان بالامكان فتح بلاغ فيها 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البلنجه القطريه 
3- لصحابها ايكانغا كسيتون 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البلنجه الدائريه 
4- لصاحبها ابوبكر شريف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اما البلنجه الخامسه وهي التي تتسيد الساحة الان هي بلنجة رجب 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يعني ابو بلنجة كبير الان يهدي في الوضع  ؟؟؟؟
عجايب فريق البلطجية من الريس لحارس المرمي لمدير الاستاد كان في استاد اصلا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السادة لونه خمري بلنجني وسباني

*

----------


## المريود

*عااااااااادي ... 
اصلهم متعودين دااااااائما
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*متعوووووووووووووودين دائمآ
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

البلنجه الكوز 





دي يا بدر الدين تكون بونية لئيمة جداً ...

لأنها بتكون نصاااااابة و كذابة  و بتغشك و بتقلبك طوالى ههههههههه 
*

----------

